# non-shedding



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So here's what I've always wondered ... If Shama is non-shedding, why do we have Shama hair everywhere?

I suppose one could argue I should brush her morning and night instead of only right before photo shoots and virtual play dates ...

The reason I'm thinking of this now is because I'm about to ask a resort if our hypoallergenic, non-shedding dog can stay with us there. I feel a bit guilty ...

I have taken Karen's advice, however, and bring a sheet with us so that Shama can chillax on a sheet on the furniture rather than directly on the resort/hotel furniture ...

Here's a nice article about hypoallergenic, non-shedding dogs.

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Actually I’ve been wondering the same thing lately! Sundance has a pretty thick coat but I’m starting to wonder if my washing machine or dryer is dying. Although, my sofa seems to have more hair stuck on it than it ever has, too.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think Havanese "non-shedding" is a relative term (compared to other breeds). Is RICKY 100% non-shedding? No. When I wear black pants, and Ricky sits in my lap, I will find some stray hair on my pants sometimes, but it is minor. We have him professionally brushed out once a week. So shedding is a non-issue for us, whether on furniture, clothing, or in the house.

Now compare Ricky with his two cousin dogs, an Aussie and a Lab. They are heavy shedders two to four times a year. When they come to visit, we have to spend the next day in a thorough house cleaning. I have no problem with calling RICKY a non-shedding dog.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

We don’t have this problem with Flo but I am sooooooooooooooo pleased you’ve posted it! 

Whenever I brush Flo I am always horrified at the _amount _of hair that I collect up from the comb, so I’m guessing this means that Havanese can shed a lot, it’s just that most of the time it gets caught up in their coat so we don’t notice it.

Am wondering if your dogs are all loosing a bit more at the moment as we are approaching Spring🤔. I know one of our bunnies is looking like he has had a haircut from a two year old welding a hedge trimmer😳 whereas his half sister still looks nice and sleek😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese DO shed, but they shed like humans, a few hairs at a time, which usually come out in the brush or comb. The more you brush or comb, the less you get on the furniture and clothes! Anyone who deals with cleaning out the drain in the shower knows that humans shed too!  

My dogs shed very little on furniture, but I cover furniture in hotel rooms more because I know that SOME people ARE allergic to the dander of Havanese, even though I am not. And I don't want to do that to anyone else. Also, our dogs DO act as Swiffers and pick up lots of other "stuff" that I like to make sure doesn't get on the furniture!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Definitely it must vary, just like humans, and has to be better than shedding breeds. I have a 14 year old with very long hair and I’m used to the shower drain and 3 types of lint rollers, but Sundance sheds way more than that. I really don’t remember it ever seeming this bad before, except maybe when he was at the worst of blowing coat, so ShamaMama, your timing is right on! I’ve wondered if Havanese that do have a tendency to shed more follow any seasonal patterns like other dogs, or if it’s cyclical in any other way. I haven’t noticed a pattern personally, but there are definitely periods where he seems to shed more. I know this can be health related, but I haven’t noticed anything that would lead me to believe it is.

I’ve also wondered if I’m not grooming long enough, now that I’ve reached a point where I can do it pretty quickly to prevent mats.

And the washing machine and dryer thing is bugging me. I have a few clothing items that I cannot get the hair out of, it seems embedded. Usually if this happens I wash it again with fabric softener and dry with a dryer sheet and there isn’t a hair left. So maybe it is my washer and dryer and there is more buildup of hair on clothing, blankets, etc.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Havanese DO shed, but they shed like humans, a few hairs at a time, which usually come out in the brush or comb. The more you brush or comb, the less you get on the furniture and clothes! Anyone who deals with cleaning out the drain in the shower knows that humans shed too!


Exactly


> My dogs shed very little on furniture, but I cover furniture in hotel rooms more because I know that SOME people ARE allergic to the dander of Havanese, even though I am not. And I don't want to do that to anyone else. Also, our dogs DO act as Swiffers and pick up lots of other "stuff" that I like to make sure doesn't get on the furniture!


Yep, we have a canine Swiffer too. RICKY will spend part of his day under furniture in happy bliss. He is a troglodyte! He is a pretty big boy but he has the ability to flatten out and melt under a couch. What he does under there, heaven only knows, BUT it is always nice and clean under there when he decides to come out. Afterwards, we just give him a quick dunk in the toilet and flush - he comes out nice and clean. 😉 I 🧡 how 'multipurpose' Havanese tend to be!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I swear Willow has some seasonal shedding. Every year, about this time, I see more hair in the comb when I groom her. Noting alarming but it makes me think that she does have some seasonal hair loss going on. Nothing even to compare to my corgi though. That dog shed sooooo much. I could bush and brush and brush and it never stopped coming out. I couldn't wear anything fleece without it looking like my dog used it as a bed. So whatever hair Willow loses doesn't bother be a bit.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mia is half papillon and they supposedly shed more. So her coat may be slightly different. However, I have never found hair laying anywhere. I do brush and comb her each day though. And I absolutely love the CC brass fusion brush for getting out any loose hair. Today I ran the CC Ice Slip brush over her and got nothing. Then I ran the CC brass fusion brush over her and you can see what I got in the picture below. I typically brush her lightly with the brass fusion brush, then I comb her, and after that I run the brass fusion brush over her again which she loves and it seems to make her fur soft and shiny. I still need to comb her but the brass fusion brush is amazing. It is definitely a must have for me. Also attaching a closeup of her fur.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I think Havanese "non-shedding" is a relative term (compared to other breeds). Is RICKY 100% non-shedding? No. When I wear black pants, and Ricky sits in my lap, I will find some stray hair on my pants sometimes, but it is minor. We have him professionally brushed out once a week. So shedding is a non-issue for us, whether on furniture, clothing, or in the house.
> 
> Now compare Ricky with his two cousin dogs, an Aussie and a Lab. They are heavy shedders two to four times a year. When they come to visit, we have to spend the next day in a thorough house cleaning. I have no problem with calling RICKY a non-shedding dog.


Oh it is totally relative - my last dog was a Dalmatian and THEY shed constantly - all our furniture had covers on it (to take off when you had guests) and I had house clothes and outside clothes. AND I was still finding hairs years and years after she was gone!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Okay now I’m even more confused. I use a lint brush on the back of my sofa every day and it picks up a good amount of hair. I only do one swipe across the back and if it’s not full I’ll go over the top of the cushions and by then it will be. I wouldn’t bother for a few hairs here or there. Is it a matter of tolerances, differences in our descriptions, or is this the variation between Havanese? 6 months ago I’d do the same thing, but maybe twice a week, to get the same amount of hair. I vacuum the sofas every week or two weeks, but sometimes I get out the little hand vacuum and just do the back of the sofa. I’m neurotic about a lot of things but not really cleaning!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Okay now I’m even more confused. I use a lint brush on the back of my sofa every day and it picks up a good amount of hair. I only do one swipe across the back and if it’s not full I’ll go over the top of the cushions and by then it will be. I wouldn’t bother for a few hairs here or there. Is it a matter of tolerances, differences in our descriptions, or is this the variation between Havanese? 6 months ago I’d do the same thing, but maybe twice a week, to get the same amount of hair. I vacuum the sofas every week or two weeks, but sometimes I get out the little hand vacuum and just do the back of the sofa. I’m neurotic about a lot of things but not really cleaning!


EvaE1izabeth I will brush Flo tomorrow and you can see how much hair I get out of her if that is any help😘


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Honestly i don’t know how much of it has always been there but because I keep finding hairs in my masks I feel like I’m losing my mind....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I swear Willow has some seasonal shedding. Every year, about this time, I see more hair in the comb when I groom her. Noting alarming but it makes me think that she does have some seasonal hair loss going on. Nothing even to compare to my corgi though. That dog shed sooooo much. I could bush and brush and brush and it never stopped coming out. I couldn't wear anything fleece without it looking like my dog used it as a bed. So whatever hair Willow loses doesn't bother be a bit.


I have a friend who breeds Corgis. She says they only shed twice a year... Jan through June and July through Dec. LOL!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh, the little Shama hairs in all of our masks! We've been teaching at a distance since November, and we're returning to in-person learning on April 6 (I get my second shot tomorrow). I am NOT looking forward to wearing masks again ... containing the little Shama hairs that I can't see but can feel!

By the way, the resort told me Shama can't stay there ...

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

If anyone thinks their Havanese sheds, I will lend you my cat for a few days to put things in perspective. One time my cat was sitting on a kitchen chair and left some hair. We had some guests come over later and one of them sat there and when they got up they had cat hair all over their butt!!!! I am typically good about vacuuming all the chairs before guests come over but I missed this one!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Based on my longitudinal study of one subject (Mr. Boo), over a period of more than ten years, I do not believe that the term, "non-shedding," is a misnomer. Although Mr. Boo was groomed every week, during this period, I never brushed him (bad BoosDad). Even when he was in a full coat, I almost never noticed any significant bits of his coat, clinging to furniture or flooring. At most, on an infrequent basis, I might find a small clump of his coat on a carpet, which I simply picked up and dumped in the trash. As such, I am surprised that shedding has been an issue for other forum members.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

BoosDad said:


> Based on my longitudinal study of one subject (Mr. Boo), over a period of more than ten years, I do not believe that the term, "non-shedding," is a misnomer. Although Mr. Boo was groomed every week, during this period, I never brushed him (bad BoosDad). Even when he was in a full coat, I almost never noticed any significant bits of his coat, clinging to furniture or flooring. At most, on an infrequent basis, I might find a small clump of his coat on a carpet, which I simply picked up and dumped in the trash. As such, I am surprised that shedding has been an issue for other forum members.


i have never found any hair anywhere, however I brush Mia frequently and noticed that I do get small amounts of hair off of her, mainly in spring and fall. It is really not that much though. I am not sure what would happen if I didn’t brush her! I fear she would get mats. I may not have to brush her as frequently as I do though, but I like to stay on top of it. She never goes to the groomer either and is stuck with me who probably does not do as good of a job.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I you were close I could take you to a friends house who owns Golden Retrievers. Then you'd understand what Shedding means when it comes fo Shedding and Non Shedding dogs. You'll be covered in hair when you leave the house and if you ride with them in a car with a window opened or the air conditioner on you'll need to cover your eyes from the flying fur. 
No Kidding. 😭

Golden Retrievers have dog fur. I heard Havanese's hair referred to as human hair. Small amounts of it comes out when combing or falls out like your hair. Except they have a whole more hair than most human owners. 

My daughter's hair is very thick and she has more hair that falls out than I do, because she has more of it, stopping up her sink more often than mine.

Havanese hair is soft and doesn't have the dander of fur. I suppose that's what people are allergic to. My son is allergic to cats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Oh, the little Shama hairs in all of our masks! We've been teaching at a distance since November, and we're returning to in-person learning on April 6 (I get my second shot tomorrow). I am NOT looking forward to wearing masks again ... containing the little Shama hairs that I can't see but can feel!
> 
> By the way, the resort told me Shama can't stay there ...
> 
> 💚💛🧡💙💜


Oh, that’s too bad!


----------

